# Scrambled egg



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I fixed her some scrambled eggs this morning in coconut oil along with a few pieces of dry and her usual wet food and she licked the bowl clean. Yes!!!!! How often do you feed your fluff scrambled egg? She really seemed to like it. I'm just happy she finished her breakfast...*


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lucky gets a scambled egg every morning. I have them or an omlet each morning. I cook them in olive oil and add peppers, parsley, sometimes basil and peas, sweet potatoes, feta cheese. Great protein that is easy on their digestive system. The only difference is I usually add thai peppers to mine, Luck get sweet peppers.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*If I do it everyday, she will lose interest fast. I think I need to make it a once or twice a week thing for her. Keep her guessing. She is so finicky. Everything is great for a few days and then its anybody's guess what to feed her next... And I always have to start her off by giving a little bit from the bowl in my hand...then I tell her "its in the bowl, have at it!" *


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Eggs are great to add into Mia's diet. Here are some other great ideas:

5 Steps to Upgrading Your Dog's Commercial Dog Food Diet - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*So Glad she enjoyed that. Iam Going to give this a try Nancy- I Like to try a few thing differant for Yogi**
*Just glad Mia Enjoyed it. Your a Good Mommy!*


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *So Glad she enjoyed that. Iam Going to give this a try Nancy- I Like to try a few thing differant for Yogi**
> *Just glad Mia Enjoyed it. Your a Good Mommy!*


 
*She licked the bowl so clean that I probably didn't have to wash it...then she got her face washed with bio-groom and I sprayed her down good with her oatmeal conditioner and now she's all soft and fluffy again.*

*Its so windy here today that if I'm not careful she will be like a little kite when I have her out there...LOL...woo-hoo!!! Flying Mia!!*


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I gave Pipper some hard boiled egg yesterday for the first time and he loved it. Actually Pipper loves everything thats food. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Crysmas (Feb 12, 2012)

Toro is SUCH a picky eater.
Eggs are definitely not something he's interested in. No matter how I make them.
-sigh-


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*She is too. If I give her scrambled eggs every day, she would soon not eat them. I have to keep several types of wet food on hand all the time because she tires of them easily and then doesn't finish her food. *


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Crysmas said:


> Toro is SUCH a picky eater.
> Eggs are definitely not something he's interested in. No matter how I make them.
> -sigh-


 
Dont feel bad, my three malts cant stand eggs no matter how you make it for them!!! Mind you mine are just plain picky!!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Nancy! Yogi Likes the Scrambled Eggs*************
*I think ill Do it once a week. Hope thats Ok.*
*Nickee**

*Mia Is the Bunny Coming Your Way?*
*Yogi is sending Marti Todd The Bunny Your way*****
*Watch the mail**


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Bella LOVES scrambled eggs!! DH makes her scrambled eggs with bacon every weekend. This is there thing


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

ToniLWilson said:


> Bella LOVES scrambled eggs!! DH makes her scrambled eggs with bacon every weekend. This is there thing


*They can have bacon??? What about a little bit of smoked sausage???*


----------

